# Hawkfish's Avatar and Banner Shop



## Hawkfish

*I'm back/B]
Monotone Avatar/Banner
Guidelines:
Color scheme:(example:purple)
Digimon/Pokemon:(just give me a name or give me a link to a image)
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)
If so is there spefic one you would like?:
Text:
Text font:
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)
Would you like a corner?:
Anything else?:

Example(s):





Rules/Faq
1. Be kind
2. Be patient.
3. I can do things other than Pokemon and Digimon but you must give me a link.
4. You don't have to credit me just don't claim it as your own. If you do credit me put the credit in your sig.
5. YOU MUST define either Avatar or Banner in your post. 
6. Be simple. No confusing me. It ups the chances of screwing up.
People in waiting:*


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

thanks for the avvie gift you made me.Say,maybe you could use it as an example of your work...?


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Okay thank you!


----------



## ESP

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Do you do _non_-pokemon/digimon requests?


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*



ESP said:


> Do you do _non_-pokemon/digimon requests?


 Yes, but you will have to give me a link to the image or a link to some imformation.


----------



## ESP

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Ok.

Color scheme: Blue/Black
Image: Here
Light source: Doesn't matter
Want a Mini transparent shape: Sure.
If so is there specific one you would like?: The brown should be the transparent part, the black should be whatever the background is.
Text: None (as in no text)
Anything else?: Make sure to make it 100x100 and add a nice border if you can.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Is this what you wanted?






If not tell me what is wrong so I can fix it.


----------



## ESP

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Um... I'm guessing direct linking won't work for the first image.

It should be this.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Sorry ESP.
Here it is.





If there is something you don't like tell me and I'll do it again.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Color scheme: Red
Digimon/Pokemon: Eevee
Light source: Center
Want a Mini transparent shape: A star
If so is there spefic one you would like?: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Text: MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Text font: Comic Sans
Text size: Small
Would you like a corner?: Umm... okay?
Anything else?: Make it 100X100, please.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Here you go MxCxE.





 If you don't like it I'll do it again. I hope you like ^_^
Oops forgot the corner. Sorry if it caused you any inconvience. There just was no space left since your username is so long.


----------



## ESP

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Thanks for the knife!

Do you want me to credit you in my sig or something?


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*



ESP said:


> Thanks for the knife!
> 
> Do you want me to credit you in my sig or something?


 I would appreciate that. So yes please. But, I won't report you if you don't.

 If you are going to credit me you may put the credits in the signature.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Thank you!


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Your welcome.


----------



## Saiku

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Color scheme: Blue
Digimon/Pokemon:Totodile
Light source:Center
Want a Mini transparent shape:No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:
Text: Saiku
Text font: Comic San
Text size: small
Would you like a corner?:
Anything else?: 100x100 please


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*






 Here it is Saiku. I hope you like it. If not just tell me and I'll do it again.


----------



## Saiku

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

thanks this is good


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Your welcome. I'm glad you enjoy it. ^_^


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Color scheme: Red
Digimon/Pokemon: Castform
Light source: Upper right
Want a Mini transparent shape: No
Text: Blaziking
Text font: Comic Sans
Text size: 1
Would you like a corner?: I guess so...
Anything else?: Nope.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Yep, here you go Blaziking. ^_^ If you don't like it tell me and I'll do it again. I coudn't pick up the link you gave me so I had to find another image is that okay?


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

OOH! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Your welcome. I'm glad you enjoy it. ^_^


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Ahh, these're gorgeous~ I like your current avatar and the one you have before it, especially. Could I make a request, please?

Color scheme: Um, blue?
Digimon/Pokemon: Wizardmon; hopefully this image (crop it if it's too big) or you can pick another if it doesn't work.
Light source: Top left.
Want a Mini transparent shape: A crescent moon.
If so is there spefic one you would like?: Nah, up to you. If you can't find one then skip it, I don't mind.
Text: None
Text font: None
Text size: ...none.
Would you like a corner?: Uh, 'kay.
Anything else?: Um, if you could make it 100x100, that'd be great.

Many thanks if you can do it. :3


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Here you go. ^_^ If you don't like it tell me and I'll make you a new one.





 This one was pretty difficult since Wizardmon sadly has a lot of low quality pics so I had to use something that I woudn't use usually. And  I didn't think a corner would look good on this...


----------



## Kinova

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*



Hawkfish said:


> Here you go. ^_^ If you don't like it tell me and I'll make you a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was pretty difficult since Wizardmon sadly has a lot of low quality pics so I had to use something that I woudn't use usually. And  I didn't think a corner would look good on this...


Oh, wow. It's brilliant, thanks so much! Don't worry about the corner, it looks great as it is~

[Insert agreeing on the "no good quality picture front"] Trying to find a good reference picture is a complete pain.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

I'm glad your your welcome. ^_^ 
And the reference picture was good. It did it's job. I never understood why someone would want to decrease the quality on a image that much. A little bit too decrease file size I understand but to make it ugly and hard to see... Oh well I'm getting off topic too much.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

i am starting an avvie collection,can you make me one?

Color scheme: Pink or Blue,can you do one of each if possible?
Digimon/Pokemon: Ooh,if you can do two,Mew and Gatomon ^.^If not,than only Gatomon
Light source: Top left.
Want a Mini transparent shape: Yes i want a star
If so is there spefic one you would like?: Nope,i just want a star
Text: Pokedigi(if only Mew,Dreams,if only Gatomon,Digimon)
Text font: Something curly ^.^(by that i'm reffering to cursive)
Text size: small
Would you like a corner?: Olny if it looks good
Anything else?:Nope


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Here you go Mewtwo. ^_^











 If you don't like them I'll do them again.


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

they is awesome!
Can you make me a banner for my banner collection?

Color scheme:(example:purple)one pink and one blue
Digimon/Pokemon:(just give me a name or give me a link to a image)Both Mew and Gatomon in one banner!
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Where it looks best
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heart in my avy is an example)No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:
Text:When worlds collide...
Text font:Same as Avvies
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Medium
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Nope!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Oh wow, your avatars are _great_. Yes, I've got a request. :D

Color scheme: Red

Digimon/Pokemon: Poochyena

Light source: Upper Left.

Want a Mini transparent shape: No.

If so is there spefic one you would like?: 

Text: No.

Text font: No.

Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however) No.

Would you like a corner?: Sure, why not?

Anything else?: Nah.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Here you go Mewtwo.






Now here is yours Arylett Dawnsborough






 I hope both of you like your Avatar/Banner. If not tell me and I'll do it again. ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

ya i love it ^.^but,can you make Mew a little more visible?i can barely see it and at first i didn't know it was there


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

I do, I do! Ah, it is very awesome. :D ;;Adds to avatar collection;;


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

I can't really do that. Mewtwo x_x. However would you like me to make a new banner.

And I'm glad you like your avatar Arylett Dawnsborough. Your welcome.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Hmm, I'm going to bother you again, XD.

Color scheme: Green
Digimon/Pokemon: Ninjask
Light source: Upper Left
Text: Speed
Text font: Comic Sans
Text size: 2
Would you like a corner?: Yes
Anything else?: No thank you.


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

You don't bug me. ^_^ Anywho here is your avatar.





If you don't like it I'll make another.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

More awesomeness. Me loves it. :D


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

I'm so glad you like it Blaziking. ^_^


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Just one more avy I'll do today. I won't be here for a couple of days starting tommorow. Then I'll come back and do more.


----------



## Roxxor

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Can I please have one?

Color scheme:blue
Digimon/Pokemon: Dragonite
Light source: Whatever looks good
Text: Roxxor
Text font: Whatever looks good
Text size: small


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

OOH OOH I WANT ANOTHER!!!
Color scheme:(example:purple)Red
Digimon/Pokemon:Persian
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Anywhere ^.^
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)Nope
If so is there spefic one you would like?:.....
Text:Meow!
Text font:
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Smallish-Medium(that means inbetween)
Would you like a corner?:Nope
Anything else?:Nope!

EDIT:NOOOO!!!I WAS BEATEN TO IT!!!!!


----------



## Hawkfish

*Re: Hawkfish's Avatar Shop*

Here you go Roxxor.


----------



## Roxxor

Thank you very much!  It looks really good!  =)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Color scheme: Purple
Digimon/Pokemon: Butterfree
Light source: lower left
Text: 1000 and counting
Text font: Whatever looks good
Text size: 1


----------



## Mewtwo

can you do the one I requested?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

These are really good, Hawkfish. It seems I have a rival in the Avatar trade. I won't request, but I have to say that this is great. Keep it up.


----------



## Hawkfish

Sorry guys it took me so long....
 Here you go Mewtwo. ^_^





And here you go Blaziking.






 I hope you like it. ^_^


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Could I get a banner made please?:sweatdrop:

Color scheme:red
Digimon/Pokemon:typhlosion (if I can get 2, can I also get a blastoise)
Light source:Upper left
Want a Mini transparent shape:yes
If so is there spefic one you would like?: a little lightning bolt, green, if possible
Text: Flarvinsnarvin (if that's too long, then just Flarginsnarf)
Text font:No preference
Text size:medium, I guess
Would you like a corner?: sure...:huh:
Anything else?:nope!:sunglasses:

Thanks in advance!:talking:


----------



## Munchkin

Yay! You're back! =D
Avatar, please.

Color scheme: Red
Digimon/Pokemon: Flamedramon
Light source: Lower right
Text: None (no text =P)
Text font: none
Text size: none
Other: Maybe put the crest of courage somewhere, if possible? Please and thanks! ^^


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Ooh! Thanks! It is awesome!


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Flarginsnarf...






And here you go Melodic Harmony.






 I hope you both enjoy. (:


----------



## Munchkin

Melody does enjoy, yes indeed. She also huggles you and thanks you for your kindness. =]


----------



## Hawkfish

Why, your welcome. ^_^


----------



## Flarginsnarf

wow! that's great! thanks alot!:talking:


----------



## Hawkfish

I'm so glad. I'm not as familar to banners as much as avatars. Your welcome.


----------



## Mewtwo

ZOMG thankies!it actually looks like its meowing!
Another avvie,please?
Color scheme:(example:purple)One in red and one in purple please(the same avatar)
Digimon/Pokemon:The middle Calumon in this picture:





Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Upper right corner
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)Heart
If so is there spefic one you would like?:Nope
Text:Digivolution,if you can't,then just put Bouncy!
Text font:Same as Mew and Gatomon avatars you made me
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)small
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Can Calumon be looking very happy?


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Mewtwo.





 I hope you enjoy it. ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo

thanks!


----------



## Mewtwo

Double post e.o
Can you make me a banner?
Color scheme:(example:purple)Lavender
Pokemon/Digimon:Mewtwo and Renamon on one banner!
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Wherever
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:(points to above question)
Text:I am alone in this world...
Text font:Same as calumon Avatar!
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Smallish-Medium
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Have them look serious!


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Mewtwo...





 I hope you enjoy it. ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo

i loves it!


----------



## Mewtwo

Another avvie,please?
Color scheme:(example:purple)
Digimon/Pokemon:Agumon and Gabumon on one banner!
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Anywhere goes.
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)Star
If so is there spefic one you would like?:Nope!
Text:Work as one!
Text font:I dont care!
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Medium
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Nope!


----------



## Hawkfish

I can't really do that. -_- However I could do that in a banner. Would that be okay?


----------



## Mewtwo

Oops,typo,i was thinking about avvies at the moment @.@ So,yes,I meant a banner.


----------



## Lili

Gosh, Mewtwo... you just love Hawkfish and those avvies/banners, don't ya XD? Banner please, if you can.

Color scheme: Pink
Digimon/Pokemon: Birdramon
Light source: Right
Want a Mini transparent shape: A heart
If so is there spefic one you would like?: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Text: Flying into Your Heart
Text font: Comic Sans
Text size: Middle
Would you like a corner?: Yes
Anything else?: N/A


----------



## Mewtwo

Yes,I do!


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

Color scheme: Plum
Digimon/Pokemon: http://www.foroswebgratis.com/imagenes_foros/2/5/9/3/0/427939latios_latias.jpg
Light source: Bottom right, please! ^_^
Want a Mini transparent shape: Yes please! A mini heart around the text somewhere
If so is there spefic one you would like?: No, I can't think of anything.
Text:
Latias and Latios
Forever the kin of the eons
Text font: Something kinda flowy, but I'm not picky
Text size: 6
Would you like a corner?: Not sure what you mean by this. o_O
Anything else?: Oh, and uh, thanks in advance! ^_^


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Phoenix...





Now you MxCxE






 I hope you both love your avatars. If not I'll do them again. ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo

like,where's mine?lol


----------



## Hawkfish

Mewtwo said:


> like,where's mine?lol


 Oh I'm sorry I didn't catch your post. I'll do it right now!


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Mewtwo.





I tried to merge the images. I hope you enjoy it. ^_^


----------



## Mewtwo

yay!i love it!


----------



## Hawkfish

Um, Mewtwo I'm just curious what you do with them all? Do you keep them in a folder for a later use. Or I don't know...

 Oh well, you love them. And that makes me happy. (:


----------



## Mewtwo

I keep them in a folder for my collectons.My avvie collection and my Banner collection.Problem is,half of it is at my grandma's,so she is going to burn it on a CD and send it home.

Anyways,Avvie time!
Color scheme:Yellow,and if possible,a duplicate in blue?
Digimon/Pokemon: Pikachu
Light source: Top Left corner
Want a Mini transparent shape: Star
If so is there spefic one you would like?: Dont know of any!
Text:Shockerz
Text font: Something,i dont know,jagged?
Text size: small
Would you like a corner?: no
Anything else?: Pika pi!(random...)


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

Oh shiz, I meant 16. e_e
That's what I get for typing while doing a bajillion other things at once and only half awake.
Actually, I wanted a banner for my siggy, not an avi. I wasn't sure if I should specify that or not. >_<
If it isn't too much trouble...?
(I mean, I'm assuming they aren't a huge job, because you seem to be able to do them so fast. e_e)

Okay, so it's not really a banner, just a nice picture, but it's an awesome picture and I just happen to be a Lati@s fan.
But banner sounds awesomer (shush, it's a real word >_>) than "awesome picture". And it's shorter to type.
Then again, I could have just typed "awesome picture" instead of this entire little couple paragraphs, and that would have been much shorter.
Okay, now I'm just rambling.
Shutting up.


----------



## Lili

Thank you, Hawkfish!


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Mewtwo





and this...






 Here you go Phoenix.


----------



## Mewtwo

ZOMG it is so beautiful!Where do you get the pictures for this?


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

Hawkfish said:


> Here you go Mewtwo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Phoenix.


Yeek! I love you! It's so awesome! Thanks! <3


----------



## Hawkfish

Your welcome. ^_^


----------



## Spoon

I haven't had any exprience with creating icons, though I'd like to say I find them to be wonderous, expect for one minor detail, which is ocassionally that some of the brightness of the icon distracts from subject of the icon. A few of my favorites would be the Mewtwo, Dragonite, and Gatomon <333~


----------



## Mewtwo

So,request...?

Avvie tyme!
Color scheme:(example:purple)Lots of duplicates in random colors!
Pokemon/Digimon:Arceus
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Wherever
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:(points to above question)
Text:Ancient Deity
Text font:Same as calumon Avatar!
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Big enough to read!
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Nope!


----------



## Hawkfish

Here you go Mewtwo. ^_^ I must say this is the most colorful banner I have ever done..





 I hope you like it. If not tell me whats wrong so I can try again...


----------



## Mewtwo

*points to request as it is an avatar I requested but with duplacates like the pikachu banner in different colors*


----------



## Hawkfish

Oh OK. ^_^ I can do!


----------



## Hawkfish

Sorry for double post....





......





..........





.......





......





.......


----------



## Mewtwo

Um,I requested an avvie...@.@


----------



## Hawkfish

Mewtwo said:


> Um,I requested an avvie...@.@


 Oops sorry. x_X I just got confused since I have a hard time reading your typing.


----------



## Phoenix

Can I make a request for an avatar?

Color scheme: Orange
Digimon/Pokemon: Here: http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/4180/sadeu0.jpg
Light source: Center
Want a Mini transparent shape:No, thank you
If so is there spefic one you would like?: ------
Text: Phoenix
Text font: Perferably Segoe Print, but if you don't have it on your computer, any font is fine
Text size: 14
Would you like a corner?: no thanks
Anything else?:

Thanks ^_^


----------



## AuraWulf

Colour scheme:Blue of any sort
Pokemon:Lucario or Riolu (Whatever is easier)
Light source:where it would look good.
Text:Aura Within
Font:Anything cool
Size of Text:1or2
Text on the bottom please.
Nothing else I guess.
Thank You. *hugs*


----------



## Kabigon

*I'm back/B]
Avatar
Color scheme:(example:green)
Pokemon:Scyther
Light source:lower right
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)
If so is there spefic one you would like?:
Text: Stryke
Text font: One thta has jagged edges and isn't what you would call smooth.
Text size: Err Medium I guess*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So I was thinking... my signature's a little boring. Needs a banner, yep. 

Color scheme: Red

Digimon/Pokemon: Mightyena

Light source: Center

Want a Mini transparent shape: No.

If so is there spefic one you would like?: No.

Text: Arkra de Atnura

Text font: Monotype Corosiva. If you don't have that font, then put it in a fancy, cursive-ish font.

Text size: 14

Would you like a corner?: Okay.

Anything else?: Put the text in the upper left corner, if possible.


----------



## Silver

Color scheme:green
Pokemon/Digimon:Gardevoir
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Wherever
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)a little heart mabye?
If so is there spefic one you would like?:*looks up*
Text:Hope
Text font:whatever one is better
Text size:small
Would you like a corner?:no
Anything else?:no
thanks in advance!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Color Sceme: Blue
Pokemon/Digimon: Wartortle
Light sourse: Middle
Want a Mini transparent shape: Yup, raindrop.
If so is there spefic one you would like?: Nope
Text: RandomTyphoon
Font: Tall Paul
Text size: 1
Would you like a corner? M'Kay.
Anything else?: 120x 120, if you will.

Oh, and... K'you, in advance.


----------



## Hawkfish

Sorry I have been gone. x_x
















I'll do the rest of you tommorow.


----------



## Mewtwo

OK,I iz back!

I wantz an Avvie
Color scheme:(example:purple)Pink
Pokemon/Digimon:Skitty
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Wherever
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:(points to above question)
Text:Lovable
Text font:Same as calumon Avatar!
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Big enough to read!
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Nope!

Now I wantz a Banner
Color scheme:(example:purple)Pink
Pokemon/Digimon:Skitty&Mew on one banner!
Light source:(center,right, left, upper right/left, lower right/left)Wherever
Want a Mini transparent shape:(the little heat in my avy is an example)No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:(points to above question)
Text:Pink Cats
Text font:Same as pretty much all the other avatars!
Text size:(I'd perfer actual number but I'll take small, medium, large however)Big enough to read!
Would you like a corner?:No
Anything else?:Nope!


----------



## Tropiking

Can I have a banner please?

Color scheme: Red
Digimon/Pokemon: Rhydon and Quilava
Light source: Center
Want a Mini transparent shape: No
If so is there spefic one you would like?: No
Text: Rhydon (Next to Rhydon) Quilava (Next to Quilava) Awesome (In the middle)
Text font: (For Rhydon) Copperplate Gothic Bold (For Quilava) Lucida Sans Bold (For Awesome) Rockwell Extra Bold

If that's not too complicated. =)


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks ^_^! 

looks great :)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Could I request an avatar?
Color scheme: Heracross's blue.
Pokemon: Heracross.
Light source: Top-right
No mini shape.
Text: Heracross (In the top-left corner)
Font: Beanie
Text size: 11

Could you make it 120 x 120, and make it have rounded corners (But not _too_ rounded)?

I think that's it.

Sorry if I'm being a little picky. :/


----------



## Mad MOAI

Guidelines: Um... what? *read below* I don't have any guidelines right now.
Color scheme: Red
Digimon/Pokemon: Magikarp
Light source: Upper Left
Want a Mini transparent shape: No thanks
If so is there spefic one you would like?: nope
Text: Magikarp
Text font: CAPITALS
Text size: 10
Would you like a corner?: No Thanks.
Anything else?: Nope.

Please and thank you~
Your art is really good.


----------



## Darksong

Can I have an avatar please?
Color scheme: dark blue
Digimon/Pokemon: Swellow
Light source: upper right
Want a Mini transparent shape: sure
If so is there spefic one you would like?: could there be a feather, please?
Text: Toree
Text font: Forte
Text size: 12
Would you like a corner?: no.
Anything else?: nope.


----------



## Cyndaquil

Wow You have Really Good Avatars

Avatar
Color Scheme: Red, Orange and Yellow
Pokemon:Cyndaquil
Light Source: The Flame and Lower Right Corner
Font:Futura Lt. (If you have it otherwise what seems best)
Text:Ignite your Inner Flame
Text Location: Lower Right Corner
Thats all

I hope you're still doing them you're really good.:)


----------



## Mew

Hi,I'm Mew,can you make me an avvie?I desperately need one!
Color scheme: pink
Digimon/Pokemon:Mew
Light source: Umm...
Want a Mini transparent shape: a...heart?
If so is there spefic one you would like?: something adorablz!
Text:Pink Kitty Legend!
Text font:Something,um,that fits...
Text size:small enough to fit,but readable,like Mewtwo's avatar!
Would you like a corner?:And they are...?Dont put one on mine,but can you show an example?
Anything else?: nope.
Thankies!~


----------



## Mewtwo

Hai Mew!I'm you!:P it's true,that pink kitty legend is me,and i am the pink kitty legend!


----------



## Kabigon

Is this still open?


----------



## Mewtwo

Yeah,I've been waiting,like,forever!And so has Mew!


----------



## Amaguq

Avatar, Please!
Color scheme: orange and black
Digimon/Pokemon: Arcanine [Kind of like this one]
Light source: Doesn't Matter
Want a Mini transparent shape: Yes
If so is there specific one you would like?: Heart
Text: Amaguq
Text font: Doesn't Matter
Text size: Small
Would you like a corner?: Yes
Anything else?: No Thanks


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Mewtwo said:


> Yeah,I've been waiting,like,forever!And so has Mew!


True. Soooo true.


----------



## Mewtwo

*pokes Hawkfish*  Hellooo? Is you aliivee?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

[sigh]
Why must you raise my hopes by posting here?
[/sigh]


----------



## Nimler

Avatar, please? I hope this isn't too hard. If it is, just do whatever is easitest for you, or ignore this post completly.

Color scheme:Red
Digimon/Pokemon:Houndour
Light source:Behind the Houndour
Want a Mini transparent shape:No
If so is there spefic one you would like?:
Text:Derish of the Rack Shackle Pack
Text font:Impact
Text size:One
Would you like a corner?:Yes
Anything else?: I would like it if the source of light was flames, pwease.


----------

